# Happy Independence Day!



## Gigacore (Aug 15, 2008)

**www.indiaflirt.com/_img/frontpage/if_india_flag.gif

Happy Independence Day to everyone!*​


----------



## Garbage (Aug 15, 2008)

Now, What to say >?/?

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY to all...


----------



## Davidboon (Aug 15, 2008)

happy independence day to all digitians and indians too.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

Bharat ka swatantrata ka din mubarak ho. Now, I gotta think of something radical (read: stupid) to do on this auspicious day.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 15, 2008)

happy birthday India. Happy Independence Day Indians. Rest of the world watch out!! We are gonna run over you!!

goobimama. try buying Windows Vista.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 15, 2008)

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY TO ALL

*www.123greetings.com/events/indian_independence_day/india22.html


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Aug 15, 2008)

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY friends...................


----------



## adi007 (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day!! *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/77.png


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day to all my Fellow Digitians and my IRC friends!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 15, 2008)

Svatantrata Divas ki shubhkaamnaen.I don't know kite flying.So,this might be just another day for me


----------



## Pathik (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day


----------



## eggman (Aug 15, 2008)

Why......So...........Freedom???

Oh.........it's the Independence Day!!!!


And I thought Only my wishes were bad....


Happy Independence Day.........


----------



## mrintech (Aug 15, 2008)

*i33.tinypic.com/j8cwsi.jpg


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day to everyone!


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

Made myself a wally for the occasion. Apologies to the macboys for butchering Aurora. 

*img.skitch.com/20080815-nr7en4as9ngp5rdpxw1rwpsaxx.preview.jpg


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy independence day to all


----------



## Garbage (Aug 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Made myself a wally for the occasion. Apologies to the macboys for butchering Aurora.
> 
> *img.skitch.com/20080815-nr7en4as9ngp5rdpxw1rwpsaxx.preview.jpg


Very nice creation..


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy independance days guys.Proud to be an Indian.


----------



## utsav (Aug 15, 2008)

If you are married please ignore this post,               for every one else : Happy Independence day.  Vande Mataram...... Jai Hind


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Made myself a wally for the occasion. Apologies to the macboys for butchering Aurora.
> 
> *img.skitch.com/20080815-nr7en4as9ngp5rdpxw1rwpsaxx.preview.jpg


go piss on aurora. this is much better. gimme link 

*happy independence day everyone!*


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

happy another independence day


----------



## hellknight (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day.. goobi.. the wallpaper please..


----------



## Kniwor (Aug 15, 2008)

wishes for a happy independence day everyone


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Aug 15, 2008)

happy independence day to everyone


----------



## vish786 (Aug 15, 2008)

All we do is just wish each other Independence day & nothing else ?

... wish & forget :sigh: & story ends there.


----------



## techfat (Aug 15, 2008)

HAPPY INDEPENDANCE DAY TO YOU ALSO

*www.google.co.in/logos/india08.gif


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Happy Independence Day.. goobi.. the wallpaper please..


Here you go:
*img293.imageshack.us/img293/4180/auroraindialc1.th.jpg


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 15, 2008)

*[size=+5]HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY[/SIZE]*

*img395.imageshack.us/img395/8247/vandemataramim2.png


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Aug 15, 2008)

28 States, 
7 Union Territories,
1618 languages,
6400 castes,
6 ethnic groups,
29 major festivals and
1 Country

Be proud to be an INDIAN

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence day everyone 

And a sincere request to all - Don't dump our national flag in garbage bins once the day is over.


----------



## din (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day.

And Goobi - This looks great. Nice one.


----------



## ico (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day to everyone.......

@goobi, thanx for the wallpaper......


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

Woah. Didn't realise it was so appreciated. Would have spent a little more time working on it. 



> 28 States,
> 7 Union Territories,
> 1618 languages,
> *6400 castes,
> ...


Well that's one reason I wouldn't be proud about. 61 years and we're still with them castes.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independance Day everyone.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Well that's one reason I wouldn't be proud about. 61 years and we're still with them castes.



+1
Hit the nail on the head


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day Guys !


----------



## R2K (Aug 15, 2008)

^^
that wallpaper just looks too cooolll

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY


----------



## Chirag (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence day.


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 15, 2008)

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c5/India.Mumbai.01.jpg

*im.sify.com/sifycmsimg/jul2008/News/14721538_1.jpg

*www.fte.org/capitalism/lessons/01/images/part1/figure3.png

61 years... and we have attained so much of this... 
JAI HIND!!!!!!

Happy *INDEPENDENCE (?????)* day to all


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

^^yeah when midget biggies rule, nuggets in sand suffer.

Life could've been free but...so many advocates around

20-80 ratio rules here. You know when yo drink that coke, you are fueling someone's misery.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 15, 2008)

…and so the blame game continues…


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2008)

^^even blame doesn't work

Do one good act per day out of impartiality. Change someone's narrow viewpoint.


----------



## utsav (Aug 15, 2008)

What an awesome independence day it is. I didnt even stepped out of my room


----------



## jal_desai (Aug 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> Do one good act per day out of impartiality. Change someone's narrow viewpoint.



absolutely. atleast i have a feeling of satisfaction since several months tht i m teaching orphan children with some friends every weekend for some hours... wish i could devote more time to tht... trust me guys it gives more fun thn wasting those hours in a multiplex....

even blaming doesnt make any difference now. and dont feel fed up when this type of topics arise every now and then... because if it arise... it makes sure that ppl still have the fire to fight this misery. and it is good. coz if we get adapted to this misery, we need Another Mahatma gandhi, another bhagat singh, another azad to wake us up all over again... but sadly they were one of their kind...


----------



## New (Aug 15, 2008)

Happy Independence Day Guys


> And a sincere request to all - Don't dump our national flag in garbage bins once the day is over.


+1


----------



## hullap (Aug 15, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Made myself a wally for the occasion. Apologies to the macboys for butchering Aurora.
> 
> *img.skitch.com/20080815-nr7en4as9ngp5rdpxw1rwpsaxx.preview.jpg


ub3r c00l
please upload the wally


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2008)

^^ I did actually. Its on the last post in the first page. And thanks.


----------



## confused (Aug 17, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> 28 States,
> 7 Union Territories,
> 1618 languages,
> 6400 castes,
> ...


and 49% Reservation

Ashamed to be an Indian.


----------



## ilugd (Aug 17, 2008)

@confused: ah, that explains your handle. You are ashamed of yourself and have low self-esteem. Go see a shrink.


----------

